#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Which is the dark side of block chain technology?

## Bhavya

Even though blockchain technology offering lots of benefits to the companies and its growth.It has its own security issues and risk factors.Can anyone know about the dark side of blockchain technology?

----------

